# Gasping And Bulging Eyes



## Gowski (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All.
Hoping you can help. I have 3 7" RBP'S in my 6x2x2 tank.
They are just over 5 yrs old and all is well established. Last couple of days one has been "gasping" but not at surface for air and the eyes seem a quite bulging but not to POPEYE extent. All other fish in the tank are fine and am running approx 3000 lph of filtration.
ANY IDEAS???
Thanks for any help...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are your water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph, temp etc)


----------



## Gowski (Dec 4, 2012)

Ægir said:


> What are your water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph, temp etc)


TBH not able to test water until tomorrow but rest of fish of fine and tank is so well established I would be surprised if water not ok.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

We'll still need the exact parameters though...
That the rest is fine, doesn't mean that much - question is, are they fine or are they just a little stronger but also going to get problems soon.


----------



## Gowski (Dec 4, 2012)

Water parameters all within range, unfortunately fish was on his back on bottom of the tank so regretfully I had to euthanise before tank mates saw him as dinner







.
R.I.P. Fatlip.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gowski said:


> Water parameters all within range


Within what ranges ? Without exact parameters, there's no way to determine what's going on.

Sorry about your loss though mate...


----------

